# Bent push frame and blade



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Honda Foreman 350 ATV that we use for the sidewalks in an industrial complex. The employees I have are rough on the plow and have bent the frame and push tubes. It is a Cycle Country 48" with manual lift. I never was very impressed by it's construction. Where can I get a more professional grade ATV plow? What brand do you recommend? I also would like to know where to get a cutting edge with made from AR steel.


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

I have an American/Eagle plow. I bent one frame, but then got another, beefed it up, and it's been fine. I also cut the push tubes shorter so the plow isn't so far in front of the ATV. I took a good 8" or so off.


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

What is AR steel? Try Moose plows, I like mine.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

DGODGR;656382 said:


> I have a Honda Foreman 350 ATV that we use for the sidewalks in an industrial complex. The employees I have are rough on the plow and have bent the frame and push tubes. It is a Cycle Country 48" with manual lift. I never was very impressed by it's construction. Where can I get a more professional grade ATV plow? What brand do you recommend? I also would like to know where to get a cutting edge with made from AR steel.


if you have a welder. get a decent tractor plow and make one. thats your best bet. mine is heavy duty.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

eat my tailpipes has the best solution back in the day we couldnt make aluminum foil. buy and modify


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

get a Moose 50" County version, would be a good fit for sidewalk. 


just my thoughts.

sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

My plow is a very heavy duty snow plow. it is a 54" farmall blade. with homemade push tubes. here is my thread on when I built it. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57659&highlight=arctic+cat+plow+project

here are some pics of it in winter mode. with the winter tires on it. took the mud off for winter. dont have the strobe on because I forgot to put it on.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

just bend them back to the right position and add some strips of steel to reinforce them and maybe hire some guys you can trust with your equipment


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

banksl&s;656910 said:


> What is AR steel? Try Moose plows, I like mine.


AR stands for Abrasive Resistant. It is what cutting edges are normally made from for extended life.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DGODGR;658099 said:


> AR stands for Abrasive Resistant. It is what cutting edges are normally made from for extended life.


You want carbon steel.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

JD Dave;658231 said:


> You want carbon steel.


This is what you want for a liftime cutting edge, indestructable.

http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html


----------

